# Platform bed with drawers



## tmurphy1111

Eventually I would like to make one of these, as storage is at a premium in my townhouse. Modular would be helpful so it could be moved easily when needed. Queen or king. I have a king mattres but may downsize.

Anybody know of some good plans ? Or any other space saving storage plans for that matter.

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## bradnailer

I made one for my granddaughter but it was a twin size. Because I used full opening drawer glides the center section was a complete piece and probably would not work for a larger bed. Good luck!


----------



## mics_54

Where does one build anything living in a town house? I don't see any free plans. I think about 8 modular drawers and boxes for the base with or with out head board and foot board would be pretty simple to design. The drawer box modules could be used for king, queen, full and probably twin sizes. California king beds are longer I believe. You could design the drawer boxes to be stackable and even use them as a chest of drawers. The only real design difficulties would be material economy.


----------



## Nancy Laird

Here's the bed that LOML and I built for ourselves, and we also built one for son and his wife for a wedding present. This one breaks down into 16 individual pieces and the four drawers--we moved it in a small pull-trailer from New Mexico to Mississippi. There are four drawers under the bed. Of course, just the bed part can be built, and it's 10 pieces plus the drawers. This is a king-size, but we have the plans for a queen also. The cabinets on the sides have shelves in them, and the headboard storage drops all the way to floor level.

We got these plans from Constantine's multi-years ago, and I'm not sure they are even still in business. But I'm willing to share the plans if you're interested.


----------



## tmurphy1111

Thanks to those that replied.

Mics 54... the only real option I had was converting the largest bedroom I have into a shop. I live here alone and there are two other bedrooms. Its 14 X 16. I'm sure I am not the only one working in a shop that size. Yes it is on the second floor an YES it was a bit of a pain to get some of the power tools up there, but no more difficult than moving any other heavy furniture. If I use one tool at a time there are no power issues. The room has two separate circuits in it. Difficult for one guy to use more than one at a time anyway. I am in the process of running a dedicated 220 line into one of the walk in closets which is where i will be putting a dust collector. If I ever go back to a bedroom setup that space will become a laundry room and that circiut will run a dryer. The other closet I use for storage, just not for clothes. The only thing I have to do is break up plywood sheets outside and carry in the small pieces.

I didn't really have any other options other than small sheds outside but then I would be limited even more by the weather.

While I am still putting it all together, I think it will work out OK as long as I keep everything modular and mobile. I have read MANY books about setting up shop and I am adopting allot of small space ideas. I may post some pics when its done. I'm sure you won't be the only one asking that question.

Nancy... do you have those plans in PDF format or other e-mailable format ? I would be grateful if you would share them with me.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Nancy Laird

No, Tom, they aren't in an e-mailable format, but if you'll PM me with your address, I'll mail them to you----you can then get them copied in a format that you prefer and send them back to me.


----------



## cabinetman

Platform beds can be made very simply. There are numerous plans available on the internet for free. The one below is a basic platform with drawers. Something like this can be done without buying plans.
.


----------



## frankp

One of the magazines for October had a good set of plans for a platform bed that would be very easy to add drawers to. Very nice looking bed with a modern design... good clean lines.


----------



## MaxMiter

*Platform bed with storage*



Nancy Laird said:


> View attachment 5629
> 
> 
> Here's the bed that LOML and I built for ourselves, and we also built one for son and his wife for a wedding present. This one breaks down into 16 individual pieces and the four drawers--we moved it in a small pull-trailer from New Mexico to Mississippi. There are four drawers under the bed. Of course, just the bed part can be built, and it's 10 pieces plus the drawers. This is a king-size, but we have the plans for a queen also. The cabinets on the sides have shelves in them, and the headboard storage drops all the way to floor level.
> 
> We got these plans from Constantine's multi-years ago, and I'm not sure they are even still in business. But I'm willing to share the plans if you're interested.


My husband and I have been looking for plans for a king size platform bed like the one you posted. I checked with Constantine,s but they no longer carry this. If you still have the plans and are still willing to share we would be most interested and pleased.

Phyllis B.


----------



## Nancy Laird

Phyllis, I would be happy to share the plans - please PM or e-mail me with your address and I'll mail them to you.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy Laird

*Open note...*

...to all of you who have asked for the plans to the bed:

I have misplaced them!!! Ouch!!! Someone borrowed them in April to copy, and I distinctly recall receiving them back, and they have been put somewhere that my old and tired brain can't recall right now. I am still on the search, and I know there are four of you who would like to borrow them. Please know that I am searching for them and as soon as I get them, I will forward them to the first person on the list.

Until then, maybe one of the readers/builders who has previously shared the plans might be able to help. Please PM me if you can/will.


----------



## expo09

Cabinetmans example would be simplest way to create the storage space you need. A good way of using space not being used for anything else. It's something I may do myself as I'm also short on space.


----------



## turbotuli

No worries, Nancy! Thanks for searching!

I actually think Cabinetman's example would work great for me as well, except I'd like to add a headboard. Very simple and clean. I am a total beginner though, so if anyone has plans for a King size in that design, I would love them. I don't know what the interior structure would look like...


----------



## bedroomfurnitures

*Platform Beds*

Check this out!!!


----------



## Nancy Laird

They really like their stuff, judging from the prices. We built ours for under $1,000 - the whole thing. I'd build and sell them for $4K, if I had any takers!!


----------



## Burnt_Blade

I too really liked Nancy's design and saved the picture. Have been looking for some kind of bed design between this picture and good old sketchup will see what happens!


----------

